# Hans Zimmer Strings - 40% off thread



## fish_hoof (Nov 26, 2019)

Hey everyone,

If you've read my posts, I think its no secret that I am huge fan of this library and what it can do. With it being 40% off this Black Friday weekend, I wanted to start a thread showing some of my work using the library, but also encourage others to do the same, by posting your Hans Zimmer Strings compositions so others have some good solid resources in making a decision.

Thank you all!


----------



## 5Lives (Nov 26, 2019)

Also would be great to hear what libraries you blend HZS with, which uses you prefer it for vs. which uses you tend to avoid it. Thanks!


----------



## idematoa (Nov 26, 2019)

Aperture Strings + HZS, a winning duet ? 😉


----------



## fish_hoof (Nov 26, 2019)

5Lives said:


> Also would be great to hear what libraries you blend HZS with, which uses you prefer it for vs. which uses you tend to avoid it. Thanks!



From what I have found so far, anything small and intimate is best. Chamber Strings is amazing, some of my compositions have solo instruments from Adagio Strings. I think it gives detail and bite to the beast if that makes sense. Adding something like Symphobia on top of it would only make it more muddy and less clear. Then again... at the end of the day if it sounds great, then do it!


----------



## fish_hoof (Nov 26, 2019)

idematoa said:


> Aperture Strings + HZS, a winning duet ? 😉


I thought about this too! I'm curious to hear how it sounds if I end up picking up Aperture Strings.


----------



## paulthomson (Nov 26, 2019)

Just to let you know that’s there’s a whopping free update coming once it is fully beta tested over the next couple of weeks.....


----------



## fish_hoof (Nov 26, 2019)

paulthomson said:


> Just to let you know that’s there’s a whopping free update coming once it is fully beta tested over the next couple of weeks.....



Awesome stuff @paulthomson! Can’t wait! It really is my favorite library to write with.


----------



## John R Wilson (Nov 26, 2019)

fish_hoof said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> If you've read my posts, I think its no secret that I am huge fan of this library and what it can do. With it being 40% off this Black Friday weekend, I wanted to start a thread showing some of my work using the library, but also encourage others to do the same, by posting your Hans Zimmer Strings compositions so others have some good solid resources in making a decision.
> 
> Thank you all!




I would wait instead of buying it during black friday. It'll come with another free library in a few weeks called aperture strings the new years edition. Only thing is, you'll have to buy 2 libaries to get it or youll need another 599 or over to get it.


----------



## paulthomson (Nov 26, 2019)

It’s actually the Xmas edition that’s next.


----------



## John R Wilson (Nov 26, 2019)

@paulthomson joking aside, I do think that quite a few individuals including myself were quite disappointed in regards to the Aperture library being made available only to individuals who spend over £299 this Black Friday. Over £600 was a lot to spend only a few weeks back and I personally had a lot of issues with windows and the BBCSO over the first weeks. As you can imagine it is quite disheartening to then be told that if you'd have waited you would have got a free library.

Furthermore, saying that "you cant have" a library unless you pay over £299 this black Friday to a group that have just spent out over £600 on a big release like the BBCSO is probably not the best way to build good will and feeling with existing customers. That's just my personal opinion which does also appear to be shared by many others on here and elsewhere, just take a look at the recent thread on here entitled: "New Spitfire Strings incoming" and you will read many comments also expressing these same feelings.

On a side note, it is great to see this update for Hans Zimmer strings and I am looking forward to the 1.0.8 update for the BBCSO tomorrow.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 26, 2019)

I bought HZ Strings in a great bundle wishlist sale. I thought it would be most useful for the wide variety of soft atmospheric longs in the library. And those are great. What I wasn't prepared for was how good the legates sound now, given all the grief they got when the library was released. I think the violas in particular are amazing. The library has quickly become a favorite, and I find it mixes well with other SF string libraries. 

The shortcomings of the library now are its shorts and a lack of consistency between sections in terms or articulations. For instance, I really wish left and right cellos matched articulations, and same with right and left violins. It would make it much easier to play with spatialization and unusual string arrangements. (I've recently been writing a piece with violas, three cello sections (L, C, R) and basses and the sound is great except I occasionally run into the issue that this section or that doesn't have an articulation I need.)


----------



## funnybear (Nov 27, 2019)

@paulthomson does the HZS update include an update to the SA player to bring it in line with the BBCSO plugin improvements? I love the HZS sound but have been holding back getting it because I have some issues with the SA player (I have the Eric Whitacre Choir library).


----------



## Simenhp (Nov 27, 2019)

funnybear said:


> @paulthomson does the HZS update include an update to the SA player to bring it in line with the BBCSO plugin improvements? I love the HZS sound but have been holding back getting it because I have some issues with the SA player (I have the Eric Whitacre Choir library).


This would be my hope as well.


----------



## Paul Christof (Nov 27, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I bought HZ Strings in a great bundle wishlist sale. I thought it would be most useful for the wide variety of soft atmospheric longs in the library. And those are great. What I wasn't prepared for was how good the legates sound now, given all the grief they got when the library was released. I think the violas in particular are amazing. The library has quickly become a favorite, and I find it mixes well with other SF string libraries.
> 
> The shortcomings of the library now are its shorts and a lack of consistency between sections in terms or articulations. For instance, I really wish left and right cellos matched articulations, and same with right and left violins. It would make it much easier to play with spatialization and unusual string arrangements. (I've recently been writing a piece with violas, three cello sections (L, C, R) and basses and the sound is great except I occasionally run into the issue that this section or that doesn't have an articulation I need.)



I 100% agree with you about the articulation inconsistencies of the sections. One thing I’ve been doing, for example to make up for the lack of shorts for the right violins, is duplicate my left violins shorts track, transpose it up 2 semitones from within the player, and then 2 semitones down from my DAW’s inspector (Cubase). I then open the duplicated track and press the LR button, which is in the mixer view, underneath the two Close/Spot Signal sliders, and it shifts the perspective of the close/spot mics from left to right and vice versa. It’s not a perfect spatialization solution, but it blends quite nicely in a dense arrangement.


----------



## paulthomson (Nov 27, 2019)

funnybear said:


> @paulthomson does the HZS update include an update to the SA player to bring it in line with the BBCSO plugin improvements? I love the HZS sound but have been holding back getting it because I have some issues with the SA player (I have the Eric Whitacre Choir library).


Hi there -

yes the update will have all of those improvements that have been made with the BBCSO.
Thanks!
Paul


----------



## funnybear (Nov 27, 2019)

paulthomson said:


> Hi there -
> 
> yes the update will have all of those improvements that have been made with the BBCSO.
> Thanks!
> Paul



That's great to hear. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 27, 2019)

@paulthomson is this update the "HZS pickups" that were advertised a few months ago, or just a QoL update, the pickups being a paid upgrade ? 

Also, would anyone have recommendation on mic combinations that work effectively ? There's so many, it's a bit daunting...


----------



## tokatila (Nov 27, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> @paulthomson is this update the "HZS pickups" that were advertised a few months ago, or just a QoL update, the pickups being a paid upgrade ?
> 
> Also, would anyone have recommendation on mic combinations that work effectively ? There's so many, it's a bit daunting...



When I purchased HZS last year, support told me that if the pickups would be added they will be free of charge...


----------



## paulthomson (Nov 27, 2019)

Absolutely Free of Charge !

and yes - these are the pickups we recorded earlier in the year. We went a bit nuts. I think 5 days of extra recording in the end.


----------



## fish_hoof (Nov 27, 2019)

paulthomson said:


> Absolutely Free of Charge !
> 
> and yes - these are the pickups we recorded earlier in the year. We went a bit nuts. I think 5 days of extra recording in the end.



Made my day.... this will make my favorite library even better! Thank you @paulthomson


----------



## fish_hoof (Nov 27, 2019)

@Fry777 - Mic positions that I love and use consistently are the Ambient, Outriggers, Gallery, Spot Mics. I feel like I get a solid balance of space, intimacy and power.


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 27, 2019)

fish_hoof said:


> @Fry777 - Mic positions that I love and use consistently are the Ambient, Outriggers, Gallery, Spot Mics. I feel like I get a solid balance of space, intimacy and power.



I will experiment with these, thank you


----------



## fish_hoof (Nov 27, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> I will experiment with these, thank you


I also don't have the spots up all the way, maybe 50-60%. They can get really in your face, so with the room mics and spots pulled back, I think, sound great for my stuff.


----------



## styledelk (Nov 27, 2019)

I've done a couple with HZS, but this is probably the only one that is 100% HZS. It's various sections built up on top of eachother, improvised:


----------



## fish_hoof (Nov 27, 2019)

styledelk said:


> I've done a couple with HZS, but this is probably the only one that is 100% HZS. It's various sections built up on top of eachother, improvised:




Thank you for sharing!


----------



## fish_hoof (Nov 27, 2019)

Just finished this one for a project with Hans Zimmer Strings. @paulthomson you might recognize a sound at the very beginning  



Anyone else? Would love to listen to more demos from others using HZS.


----------



## fish_hoof (Nov 27, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> The shortcomings of the library now are its shorts and a lack of consistency between sections in terms or articulations. For instance, I really wish left and right cellos matched articulations, and same with right and left violins. It would make it much easier to play with spatialization and unusual string arrangements. (I've recently been writing a piece with violas, three cello sections (L, C, R) and basses and the sound is great except I occasionally run into the issue that this section or that doesn't have an articulation I need.)



Some great stuff here! Totally agree on the legatos. The 60 Violins just cut through even the thickest of mix. I agree on making the L C and R sections more consistent. Would just make things so much easier if I wanted all three sections to do a line. I wonder why they didn't do that. There must be a story or reasoning behind that. Perhaps HZ doesn't like certain articulations playing from certain sides.


----------



## Dominik (Nov 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I bought HZ Strings in a great bundle wishlist sale. I thought it would be most useful for the wide variety of soft atmospheric longs in the library. And those are great. What I wasn't prepared for was how good the legates sound now, given all the grief they got when the library was released. I think the violas in particular are amazing. The library has quickly become a favorite, and I find it mixes well with other SF string libraries.
> 
> The shortcomings of the library now are its shorts and a lack of consistency between sections in terms or articulations. For instance, I really wish left and right cellos matched articulations, and same with right and left violins. It would make it much easier to play with spatialization and unusual string arrangements. (I've recently been writing a piece with violas, three cello sections (L, C, R) and basses and the sound is great except I occasionally run into the issue that this section or that doesn't have an articulation I need.)


The shorts have some "outbreaking" notes, yes, but apart from that, I like them much. A time stretch patch like in the symphonic strings would have been nice, though.
Have you thought of inverting the left and right sections with a panning plug-in? I would wish they had the same articulations (especially the mid viola lacks legato) but since left and right sections probably won´t play the same notes it could be done with the same patch but stereo inverted.


----------



## Dominik (Nov 28, 2019)

fish_hoof said:


> Some great stuff here! Totally agree on the legatos. The 60 Violins just cut through even the thickest of mix. I agree on making the L C and R sections more consistent. Would just make things so much easier if I wanted all three sections to do a line. I wonder why they didn't do that. There must be a story or reasoning behind that. Perhaps HZ doesn't like certain articulations playing from certain sides.


Don´t know either. What I know however is that sampling legato is one of the most time consuming aspects of sampling and I think the library would have been more expensive if they had sampled legato in all sections.


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 28, 2019)

fish_hoof said:


> Anyone else? Would love to listen to more demos from others using HZS.



Well you asked...
This was just for fun, Zimmski Strings used throughout except for the 'wuuurp' at the very beginning, that's LCO. Plenty of low bass string slapping on the build.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 28, 2019)

paulthomson said:


> Just to let you know that’s there’s a whopping free update coming once it is fully beta tested over the next couple of weeks.....



Hey Paul, will we have any information regarding this update content before black friday is over?


----------



## funnybear (Nov 28, 2019)

Peter Satera said:


> Hey Paul, will we have any information regarding this update content before black friday is over?



The HZS discount lasts until the end of December as per the product page, so hopefully they will be able to tell us about the update before then?


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 28, 2019)

funnybear said:


> The HZS discount lasts until the end of December as per the product page, so hopefully they will be able to tell us about the update before then?



So it is! :D


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 28, 2019)

Dominik said:


> The shorts have some "outbreaking" notes, yes, but apart from that, I like them much. A time stretch patch like in the symphonic strings would have been nice, though.
> Have you thought of inverting the left and right sections with a panning plug-in? I would wish they had the same articulations (especially the mid viola lacks legato) but since left and right sections probably won´t play the same notes it could be done with the same patch but stereo inverted.


Yes, and then I use the transposition trick. But then I don’t really have two sections of celli like I do with L and R sections, and since the library comes with that (and a center) I really wish they all had the same articulation set. 

Agree about the violas. I wish center had legato. Also wish there was a L and R version of violas so I had more options for configurations. But those wide violas do sound great!


----------



## fish_hoof (Nov 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> But those wide violas do sound great!



The wide violas are sensational! The shorts are my go to and sound wonderful with a nice blend of room and close mics. Agree on having a L and R viola. More of a “why not” in order to have fun writing


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 28, 2019)

Quite tempted by this, especially with the free update coming!


----------



## fish_hoof (Nov 28, 2019)

AdamKmusic said:


> Quite tempted by this, especially with the free update coming!


Keep us posted if you get it!


----------



## styledelk (Nov 29, 2019)

This still needs lots and lots of mixing work, but decided to open HZ Strings back up this morning. Apologies for the eurorack kick lately.


----------



## idematoa (Nov 30, 2019)

About HZS, it's done ...  
There are 19 hours left to download ...


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 1, 2019)

idematoa said:


> About HZS, it's done ...
> There are 19 hours left to download ...



Have fun!!


----------



## idematoa (Dec 2, 2019)

my first contact is rather positive.  

The very "organic" side in the string textures is for me very inspiring.
I'll try to do a little demo with Aperture at the end of this week.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 2, 2019)

idematoa said:


> my first contact is rather positive.
> 
> The very "organic" side in the string textures is for me very inspiring.
> I'll try to do a little demo with Aperture at the end of this week.



Where are you posting these days?


----------



## idematoa (Dec 2, 2019)

styledelk said:


> Where are you posting these days?



Certainly on Soundcloud...
I reserve the Fidbak.Audio platform for my sound illustrations ==> Fidbak.Audio


----------



## idematoa (Dec 5, 2019)

My first contact with HZS...

*01 - SA - HZS - 20 Cellos - All in One - Long Super Sul Pont*
*02 - SA - HZS - 60 Cellos - All in One - Tremolo CS Pont Waves*
*03 - SA - HZS - 20 Cellos RHS - FX1 Cluster Slides
04 - SA - Aperture - Reflactions - Tremolo_Pinhole Ensemble - Long Flautando
05 - SA - LABS - Sleigh Bells
06 - SA - PS - Angklungs - Swarmed Sticks
07 - Audio Imperia - Nucleus - 2Flts, 2Clrnts va - Sustained
08 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Violin 1 Staccato - Violin2 Staccato - Viola Staccato - Horn Sustain - Double Bass Sustain

 *


----------



## idematoa (Dec 8, 2019)

100% Spitfire Audio 

*01 - SA - HZS - 60 Cellos All Standard - C Sord PP Long Soft CS
02 - SA - OPW - Ice Piano
03 - SA - OS - Woods High - Combo Swarm
04 - SA - Aperture - Refractions - Tremolo_Refractions - Normale
05 - SA - WE - Intense Sirens
06 - SA - BDT - Ensembles - Flute & Pic.soft_Ensembles - Bass & CI Soft

 *


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 29, 2019)

So with these new patches, can HZ strings do those fast passages on 16ths? Demos are great, but when multiple string libs are used, somewhat makes it difficult to tell what is what. How fast can it now go?


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 29, 2019)

Peter Satera said:


> So with these new patches, can HZ strings do those fast passages on 16ths? Demos are great, but when multiple string libs are used, somewhat makes it difficult to tell what is what. How fast can it now go?



I feel like it moves pretty fast! Wrote this with HZS. OA Evos to start but then all HZS after at 0:32.


i feel like it moves pretty fast! Wrote this with HZS. OA Evos to start but then all HZS after at 0:32.


----------



## Roger Bremen (Dec 29, 2019)

fish_hoof said:


> I feel like it moves pretty fast! Wrote this with HZS. OA Evos to start but then all HZS after at 0:32.
> 
> 
> i feel like it moves pretty fast! Wrote this with HZS. OA Evos to start but then all HZS after at 0:32.




I love what you've accomplished with HZS here, the strings are fast and on point. What piano VST did you use?


----------



## John R Wilson (Dec 29, 2019)

Roger Bremen said:


> I love what you've accomplished with HZS here, the strings are fast and on point. What piano VST did you use?



Piano does sound great in the track. Id also be interested to know the Piano VST used.


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 29, 2019)

Roger Bremen said:


> I love what you've accomplished with HZS here, the strings are fast and on point. What piano VST did you use?



I use HZ Piano. The mid and low tones are sensational. Plus i double my piano with synth for added power. Just need to eq out some mud so they mix well with the strings.


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 29, 2019)

Roger Bremen said:


> I love what you've accomplished with HZS here, the strings are fast and on point. What piano VST did you use?


Thank you also for the kind words!


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 30, 2019)

fish_hoof said:


> I feel like it moves pretty fast! Wrote this with HZS. OA Evos to start but then all HZS after at 0:32.
> 
> 
> i feel like it moves pretty fast! Wrote this with HZS. OA Evos to start but then all HZS after at 0:32.




Nice! Great track, that's certainly close! How is it at performing these kind of passages?


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 30, 2019)

Peter Satera said:


> Nice! Great track, that's certainly close! How is it at performing these kind of passages?



I'm confident it can do this. Is this your piece? If you sent me a snippet of the midi file for the fast passage, I can load it in and render it, gives you a chance to hear what it sounds like


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 30, 2019)

Also @Peter Satera I just finished this track. Very different from the other stuff I've done and shows off the fast violin and cello spiccitismo in it at various spots. Strings are HZS only.


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 30, 2019)

fish_hoof said:


> I'm confident it can do this. Is this your piece? If you sent me a snippet of the midi file for the fast passage, I can load it in and render it, gives you a chance to hear what it sounds like



Unfortunately not, it's a snippet from Hans Angels and Demons . I have custom layered spic which can get close to this, but the sound isn't spot on yet, and the layering is tedious. 

Love your composition in that track. Whats the round robins like? Many of em? Sorry for all the questions. ☺️


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 30, 2019)

Peter Satera said:


> Unfortunately not, it's a snippet from Hans Angels and Demons . I have custom layered spic which can get close to this, but the sound isn't spot on yet, and the layering is tedious.
> 
> Love your composition in that track. Whats the round robins like? Many of em? Sorry for all the questions. ☺



Ahhh, ok. I saw the name and thought it might be, but wanted to ask  I think it sounds really great but I'm sure the spiccatisimo would help get it much closer to the original. You could still send me your midi file of that part. Would love to help.

I've used the "shorts" patch a lot in my other compositions to try to get close but the spiccatisimo is simply amazing. It has 21 dynamic layers at 5 round robins each. So lots of stuff to work with and NEVER get the machine gun effect. Incredibly natural and smooth as butter. My first go around with them made me feel like I could finally get a convincing chevaliers de sangreal from the Da Vinci Code. 

I love to answer questions! Been using this library non stop since its release, so I feel very comfortable with it. Except when I move the library.... lol, the repair button never works for me and have to have Spitfire Support help me out. So now, it will stay on that drive for as long as I live!


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 30, 2019)

Oh, you misunderstood me that clip uploaded is from the score.
I remember seeing /hearing Ashton's chevaliers de sangreal but it didn't show the pace heard here. If I had a midi I'd send it. 

If I have time I'll recreate it, but I have a meeting tomorrow morning, therefore will unlikely have time to do it before the sale is up. I could wait though for the next sale to come around.


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 30, 2019)

Peter Satera said:


> Oh, you misunderstood me that clip uploaded is from the score.
> I remember seeing /hearing Ashton's chevaliers de sangreal but it didn't show the pace heard here. If I had a midi I'd send it.
> 
> If I have time I'll recreate it, but I have a meeting tomorrow morning, therefore will unlikely have time to do it before the sale is up. I could wait though for the next sale to come around.



I should probably just go to bed lol... 

Keep in touch!


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 30, 2019)

fish_hoof said:


> I should probably just go to bed lol...
> 
> Keep in touch!


Will do! I'll sleep on HZStrings. Lol we'll see what happens! 😂


----------



## Silentspace2000 (Dec 31, 2019)

I took the plunge and bought HZStrings the other day. I think the soft, lush sound it offers is quite remarkable. Lots of chatter about how disappointed certain people were with it not being bombastic enough. I find it remarkably versatile. It also layers extremely well with SF Chamber Strings as people in this string referenced . If anyone is on the fence about purchasing, here's a little snippet of something I'm working on where I layer the two. It's just my acoustic guitar and HZS and Chamber Strings (and a little Harp Swarm).


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 31, 2019)

Silentspace2000 said:


> I took the plunge and bought HZStrings the other day. I think the soft, lush sound it offers is quite remarkable. Lots of chatter about how disappointed certain people were with it not being bombastic enough. I find it remarkably versatile. It also layers extremely well with SF Chamber Strings as people in this string referenced . If anyone is on the fence about purchasing, here's a little snippet of something I'm working on where I layer the two. It's just my acoustic guitar and HZS and Chamber Strings (and a little Harp Swarm).




Agree about it being remarkably versatile. Enjoyed the guitar work!


----------



## Peter Satera (Jan 1, 2020)

8 hours to go...lol


----------



## Peter Satera (Jan 3, 2020)

Loving it so far. Few questions, can I change the default loading articulation, it loads all the cellos first,? And I take it there is no purge option?


----------



## fish_hoof (Jan 5, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> Loving it so far. Few questions, can I change the default loading articulation, it loads all the cellos first,? And I take it there is no purge option?



Yes you can, click on the cog wheel on the top right, then click settings, plugin, and then there you can have it load what default patch. I haven't seen a purge function, but from what I have experienced, I have never needed it and works solid. 

Glad you are loving it!


----------



## Peter Satera (Jan 5, 2020)

fish_hoof said:


> Yes you can, click on the cog wheel on the top right, then click settings, plugin, and then there you can have it load what default patch. I haven't seen a purge function, but from what I have experienced, I have never needed it and works solid.
> 
> Glad you are loving it!



I tend to have a lot purged in my template, but that's fine if it's not possible, I can set up drag and drop presets. I am really loving the sound. It's rather quiet in places, but the sound is spot on Zimmer ( not for all his movies, of course, but really nails the sound imo.)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## fish_hoof (Jan 5, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> I tend to have a lot purged in my template, but that's fine if it's not possible, I can set up drag and drop presets. I am really loving the sound. It's rather quiet in places, but the sound is spot on Zimmer ( not for all his movies, of course, but really nails the sound imo.)
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Sound is next to none. One thing I found is that, while some patches are quiet, once you start adding mic positions, you'll notice it will get much much louder. Each mic position probably can add anywhere from 1-3db, depending on the level.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 14, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> Am I missing something or do both HZS and BBCSO not have the built in UACC mapping like most of the Spitfire libraries in Kontakt?


the are KS only


----------

